

Nouveau Can Now Do OpenCL Compute For Open-Source Nvidia  - pwg


======
randombit
I think you missed the link?
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA1M...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA1Mzk)

